# العلماء يعلنون عن اكتشاف حياة غريبة



## zama (9 أكتوبر 2013)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/offbeat/19022934/scientists-reveal-alien-life-discovery/

و دي ترجمة التقرير العلمي ..

إدعى علماء بريطانيون بعد إرسالهم منطادا على بعد 27km في الطبقه العليا من الغلاف الجوي‏ أنهم وجدوا دليلا على حياة غريبة وصلت على مقربة من الأرض. 

أعلن البروفيسور ميلتون ينرايت ، من جامعة شيفيلد قسم البيولوجيا الجزيئية والتكنولوجيا، أن البالون الذي صمم خصيصا لرصد تساقط شهب النيزك Perseid ، قد عاد مع عينات من كائنات صغيرة .

الشهب المتساقط من النيزك  Perseid هو عبارة عن سحابة تضم ذرات يقذفها المذنب سويفت تتل في دورانه حول مداره الذي يستغرق 133 عاما .

وقال البروفيسور ينرايت أن الذرات التي جمعها البالون ، هي جزئية ميكروسكوبية لطحلب، و بعض " الكيانات البيولوجية غير عادية " ، وكانت كبيرة جدا لتكون قد نشأت على كوكب الأرض

الاستنتاج هو أنها *نشأت من الفضاء .*

ونشرت نتائج الباحثين في مجلة علم الكونيات .

وقال البروفيسور ينرايت : "في ظل عدم وجود آلية لنقل هذه الذرات الكبيرة الى الطبقه العليا من الغلاف الجوي،‏ يمكننا أن نستنتج فقط أن الكيانات البيولوجية نشأت في الفضاء. 

" استنتاجنا إذن هو أن الحياة قادمة باستمرار إلى الأرض من الفضاء ، ولا تقتصر على هذا الكوكب ، وأنه يكاد يكون من المؤكد لم تنشأ هنا . "

 وذكرت أخبار الموقع metro.co.uk أن إحتياطات مشددة تم اتخاذها لمنع  التلوث.

==

* _معذرة بسيطة_ : جعلت الموضوع هـ هنا بالقسم العام لأجل النقاش الموجز إن وُجد ، بالطبع القسم العلمي لا يسمح بالنقاشات .. 

==

طلبي : انا مش عارف و مش قادر لكن جوايا الرغبة المرتعشة ، اني اصدق بوجود ربنا ، عندكم حل للمعضلة دي ، لأن خبر زي دا بيقول أن في كائنات تانية و حياة تانية ، يعني في تطور للخلية ، يعني نظرية التطور ، يعني نو خالق ، ازاي في اديان ؟؟ مش عارف دا غلط ولا صح ، شكراً ، سلام ..


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*هاقولك حاجة رغم موجود علماء كتير كل منهم له نظريه رغم ذلك تجد ايضا منهم مازال يؤمن بوجود الله *
*مع انهم اكثر علما ومعرفه منك في هذه النظريات*

*لا تعد عقلك يرتيي فوق ما ينبغي   بل يرتيي لانها كلها مجرد نظريات قابله للنقد والتغير والتجديد*

*ما كان في الماضي شي اصبح الان لا شي لان العلم في تطور رهيب*

*التطور انواع كثيرة منها المقبول ومنها المرفوض*

*لذلك تجد علماء مسيحيين مؤمنين بالتطور واخرين يرفضونه لان كل منهم يعتمد علي جزء معين في نظريته*

*اتمني ان  تسعي للمعرفه في النطاق المسموح ، بحيث (لا يرتئي فوق ما ينبغي.. بل  يرتئي إلى التعقل) (رو 12: 3) حتي لا تفقد الكثير *
​


----------



## zama (9 أكتوبر 2013)

أ / اوريجانوس لك كل الاحترام ، لكن أنا لا أعرف احاورك كما ينبغي لأنه لا نقطة محددة نختلف او نتفق بها ..

اراك تنقدني في قدر معرفتي و تقارني بالعلماء ، انا لست عالم لكني مضطلع بـ نهم ..


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*


zama قال:



أ / اوريجانوس لك كل الاحترام ، لكن أنا لا أعرف احاورك كما ينبغي لأنه لا نقطة محددة نختلف او نتفق بها ..

اراك تنقدني في قدر معرفتي و تقارني بالعلماء ، انا لست عالم لكني مضطلع بـ نهم ..

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا انا لا انتقدك

ولكني اقدم لك مثال علي وجود علما اكثر مننا جميعا علما في تخصصهم مازال يؤمنون بوجود الله

اسف ان كنت اسأت التقديم

يوجد كتاب لم اطلع عليه بعد ولكني نقلته لك :
 الإنسان و الكون و التطور بين العلم و الدين 
 للأب هنري بولاد اليسوعيّ ​  http://www.mediafire.com/?0rn784s0f764g5n​*


----------



## zama (9 أكتوبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *لا انا لا انتقدك*
> 
> *ولكني اقدم لك مثال علي وجود علما اكثر مننا جميعا علما في تخصصهم مازال يؤمنون بوجود الله*
> 
> ...


 
مُتشكر ..


----------



## أَمَة (9 أكتوبر 2013)

زاما ابني العزيز

اسمح لي بغلق الموضوع لدقائق عديدة حتى يستنى لي تحرير الترجمة بعد اطلاعي على الموضوع باللغة الانكليزية.

سيعاد فتحه بعد انتهائي من التحرير.


----------



## أَمَة (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*أعيد فتح الموضوع لنقاشه *​*بعد تحرير* *ترجمة النت غير الدقيقة*​ 
* سيكون لي عودة للمشاركة بعد قليل*​ 
*أرجو من جميع الأعضاء الراغبين في المشاركة*
*ان يكون النقاش بالمنطق والاحترام*
*يحق لكل عضو أن يطرح فكره*
*بدون اي تهجم على فكر الآخر*​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2013)

يازاما , الحقيقة ناس كتير فى المنتدى عدوا او بيعدو فى اللى انا عديت فيه قبل كده 
مش عارفه ليه كل ما اجى احكى او اتكلم بتوسع اكتر فى القصة ديه ببقا فعلا مش قادرة 
يمكن لانى مش لاقية كلمات او مش كل حاجة حاضرة فى ذهنى المشتت حاليا لان الموضوع كبير وعايز تركيز ودقة فى الحديث 

لكن انا بس عايزة اقولك على حاجة تريح بالك , لان فيه كلام فيه مغالطات كتير بيروجها نجوم الالحاد فى العالم زى دوكنز كده 
هو فكرة ان فيه تطور ديه تنفى وجود الله ؟
انا مش شايفة اى علاقة بين ان فيه تطور وان الله موجود وهو العقل المحرك والمسبب لعملية التطور نفسها 
وبعدين التطور بينقسم لقسمين micro& macro 
ال micro بيحصل قدامنا وبنشوفه وعليه ادلة كبيرة جدا ومفيش منه مشكلة وهو تطور للكائنات من نفس الفصيل ونفس النوعية نتيجة لطفرات جينية او اى تغير فى الجينات وده عادى جدا مفيش فيه اى مشكلة 

مش عارفه ايه المشكلة لما يكون فيه تطور والله موجود بردو 
وبعدين حتى ال macroevolution لسه مش عليه ادلة ثابته ممكن نعتبرها حقائق 
يعنى الحلقات المفقودة بينا وبين الجد او الاصل المشترك بينا وبين القرد لازالت مفقودة كتير علشان كده مقدرش اعتمد على النظرية ديه لوحدها كده على انها اصل  واساس الحياة 
وبعدين ايه هو المحرك اللى ورا العلميات ديه كلها ؟
الصدفة  ؟ الانتقاء ؟ والحاجات ديه كلها مين المحرك وراها ؟ مش لازم يبقا فيه قوة محركة ما هى اللى بتحرك العمليات ديه كلها ؟

هقولك على حاجة سيبك من الكلام ده كله , وهقولهالك بخبرة سابقة باللى انت فيه 
الله تختبره , بس , نقطة . ولما تختبره هتعرف انه موجود مش علشان المعامل والابحاث العلمية قالتلك 
لا علشان انت عرفته بنفسك 
الايمان بالخبر والخبر بكلمة الله


----------



## zama (10 أكتوبر 2013)

> الايمان بالخبر والخبر بكلمة الله


 
كلام يُحترم و معقول لكنه عاطفي ليس جازم البيان ..

انا وضحت هنا بالمنتدي تساؤلات بالنقد في قسم دروس الايمان المسيحي و لم يجب احد ، تساؤلات نقد للدين بسلسلة الدروس ..

انا مش لاقي ربنا ..


----------



## geegoo (10 أكتوبر 2013)

اخي الحبيب
لسه امبارح كنت بطالع كتاب بيناقش نظرية التطور
و فيه كلام كتير جدا بينقض فكرة التطور من أصل مشترك 
بل ظهرت دلائل و حفريات جديدة تثبت ان الانسان كما نعرفه كان موجود في نفس زمن القردة التي زعموا اننا تطورنا منها 
مع اثباتات جديدة لعدم دقة الأزمنة المقترحة للتطور و التي تصل لملايين السنين
مع اثباتات من أنحاء الكرة الأرضية تقطع بكارثة كونية مائية ( الطوفان )
سأعد موضوع مفصل لهذا و صدقني كان بذهني منذ الأمس
و لكن حبيبي .. 
سيبقي السؤال المعجز حتي و ان فرضنا أن العلم أثبت أن الكون بدأ من خلية واحدة ... 
من الذي منح الحياة لتلك الخلية ؟؟
هل تعلم كم التعقيد الذي تحمله خلية بشرية ؟
هل تعلم ان الشفرة الكامنة في الحمض النووي لبويضة انسانية ملقحة ( زيجوت )  تحوي اكثر من 6 مليار رمز كيميائي ؟
اذا أردت طباعتها ستحتاج الي 50000  صفحة من المقطع الكبير و بحروف دقيقة جدا 
فأي صدفة و اي تطور يؤديان الي هذا الذكاء المبهر و المعجز ؟؟
صدقني كل ما في الأمر أن من ينادوا بتلك النظرية يمتلكون أبواقا عالية
و للأسف فان المجتمع الأكاديمي الغربي في معظمه يتعامل بانحياز غريب مع أي مسألة علمية تؤدي الي نتيجة أن هناك خالق ..
لي عودة ان أراد الرب و عشنا
و سعيد جدا بتساؤلاتك فأنت تبحث عن الحق
و هناك وعد قاطع بأن الحق سيحررنا


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2013)

zama قال:


> كلام يُحترم و معقول لكنه عاطفي ليس جازم البيان ..
> 
> انا وضحت هنا بالمنتدي تساؤلات بالنقد في قسم دروس الايمان المسيحي و لم يجب احد ، تساؤلات نقد للدين بسلسلة الدروس ..
> 
> انا مش لاقي ربنا ..



من حقك طبعا تشوفه عاطفى لانك مختبرتهوش ده شئ طبيعى 
اسمعنى وهقولك نصيحة بدل ما تضيع وقتك وجهدك فى الكلام ده 
خدها منى نصيحة لانى مريت بنفس اللى انت بتمر بيه ده 

النقاشات حوالين اثبات وجود الله من عدمه سامحنى فى اللى هقوله نقاشات عقيمة جدا ومش هتوصل اى حد لاى حته , انا بقيت مقتنعة بكده 

لان لايمكن اقناع ملحد بان الله موجود من خلال العلم 
ولا يمكن اقناع مؤمن بأن الله مش موجود من خلال العلم 
لان العلم يحتوى على الاتنين كل واحد عنده ادلة ضد التانى وكل واحد مقتنع بيها 

لان العلم متغير , اما الله فغير متغير 
وانا عارفه ان اللى هقوله ده ممكن يتاخد ضد الايمان المسيحى لكن معلش هى ديه الحقيقة اللى مش بيحبو يسمعوها وهى لاتنقص من الايمان المسيحى فى شئ 
الله مش هتدور عليه وتلاقيه فى معمل تحت ميكروسكوب 
معنى كده ان الله ضد العلم ؟ لا خالص 
لكن لكل مقام مقال 
وكل حاجة ليها مجالها اللى تلاقيها فيه 
وعلى الرغم من كده ففيه علماء كتير ايضا قادهم علمهم الى معرفة الله 
وخلى بالك انا بقول قادهم العلم الى المعرفة وليس الى اثبات وجود الله 
يعنى العلم كان الخطوة الاولى الى خلتهم يوقفو ويفكرو ويدوروا بعد كده عن الله فى الاماكن اللى فعلا يلاقوه فيها 
وفعلا ده قادهم لمعرفة الله معرفة اختبارية مش معرفة اثباتيه علميه


----------



## peace_86 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

صديقي العزيز زاما.. أرجو أن تقرأ تعليقاتي في هذا الموضوع.. ولك الحرية في انتقاد ما كتبته:

http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240817


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (11 أكتوبر 2013)

لم يكن من عادتي
ان ادخل يوم الجمعة المنتدي
ولكن لخطورة وضرورة الامر
هاعلن بعد قليل جدا
الخبر الذي سار وغير سار للبعض
وهو الله موجود واصدق ذلك اكثر من
كوني مصدق اني وانتم موجودون
وبمنتهي المنطق
الساعة الان الواحدة انتظروني بعد خمس دقائق
              فيوجد الله وقدير ويحبكم


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (11 أكتوبر 2013)

الله قدير ورهيب وعجيب
قوة ايماني بهذا الامر بسيطة ولكن حقيقية

انا مريت بوقت كنت بقول فيه لو الله موجود
يوريني نفسه
فوجئت بالرد الفوري من مصدر لا اعلمه
فاحببت ان اسميه الله
يوريني انا نفسي
فعلي سبيل المثال
مرة سألت نفسي وقلت ايه المشهد اللي
كان في الفيلم الشبابي الاجنبي
اللي فيه بنات وولاد بيقرو حاجة فيفرحو وبعد
شوية يزعلو
وخلي بالكم بعدها بأقل من ثلاثة ايام
اقلب القنوات التي تحمل في الدش افلاما عربية
في ثواني لاني لا احتمل مشاهدة المشاهد
العربية فترة طويلة
فأقف عند فيلم الحب في طابا وانتظر ثواني زيادة
شوية مع المشهد لاني حبيت الفيلم دا من وانا
صغير ايام لما ماكنتش بشوف اجنبي كتير
فالاقي اللقطة اللي فيها نجاح الموجي رحمة الله
عليه بيقرا ورقة مبعوتاله من بت اجنبية كان علي
علاقة بيها امبارح وبيقراها بمنتهي السعادة
وفجأة يحط ايده علي راسه ويلطم لما يقراها
بتقوله معلش جالك الايدز
فساعتها نط قلبي فرحا لاني برؤيتي لده
افتكرت اللي انا كنت عايز افتكره في الفيلم الاجنبي
اللي عمال بقول ايه اللي كانت فرحانة وبعدين زعلت
افتكرت بقي اه ده دي الورقة اللي البنت قرت
فيها رسالة من ولد بقافية شعرية
كده مكتوب فيها لقائنا كان جميل بس اصبتي بمرض
السفلس (ميكروب ضد النظافة الشخصية)
السؤال بقي
انهي صدفة وتطور اللي جاب الفيلم بعد ايام قليلة
من سؤالي
واي صدفة بحتة منعت النور يقطع ساعتها او حاجة تشغلني
واي صدفة خلتني اقلب فالاقي المشهد ده بالذات
اللي في الاجابة في وشي
وانهي صدفة خلتني اقول مش هاقلب الفيلم
دا علي طول هاستني شوية
بل انهي صدفة ماقطعتش النور
او فصلت النت وانا بكتب لكو الرد
لدرجة اني دوست كوبي
عشان لو فشلت ارسالها
اليس الله الراعي لحقه
ده مش جاوبني علي حاجة واضحة
ده انا بسأل سؤال مبهم عن 
المشاعر
الهنا حاشا نقول موجود في الكون
بل كل الكون اللي احنا فيه
موجود فيه
واللي بيقولو ان الوعي غير العقل
بدليل ساعات تقرا جملة ميت مرة ومتفهمهاش الا في مرة معينة
لان الوعي جاي من عالم غير عالمنا
اصاب الملحدين والوجوديين
فيهذا الامر فالوعي الحقيقي في الروح والروح في الجسد ولكنها غير الجسد هي من عالم الروح روح الله ونفخة منه
والي اللقاء لو عجبكو الحال
بردود اخري امين


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 أكتوبر 2013)

اخوتى وابنائى الاعزاء
العالم فيه كثير من الاسرار اشياء
يحتار امامها العقل ويقف عاجزا
ما زالت الارض التى نعيش عليها فيها اسرار كثيرة
ما بالك بالفضاء الخارجى سبحان الله


----------



## zama (11 أكتوبر 2013)

> هل تعلم ان الشفرة الكامنة في الحمض النووي لبويضة انسانية ملقحة ( زيجوت ) تحوي اكثر من 6 مليار رمز كيميائي ؟
> اذا أردت طباعتها ستحتاج الي 50000  صفحة من المقطع الكبير و بحروف دقيقة جدا
> فأي صدفة و اي تطور يؤديان الي هذا الذكاء المبهر و المعجز ؟؟
> صدقني كل ما في الأمر أن من ينادوا بتلك النظرية يمتلكون أبواقا عالية
> ...


 
لكن ليه الاديان مليئة بالاساطير و التركيك أمثال قصص العهد القديم مثل يونان و الحوت مثلاُ ، و قصة 

عذابات جهنم و سفر الرؤيا المتناقض ، لأنه قال ما لم تراه عين و يوحنا بيشاهد النعيم ، وغيره من التناقضات ؟؟


----------



## zama (11 أكتوبر 2013)

> خدها منى نصيحة لانى مريت بنفس اللى انت بتمر بيه ده


 
مُتشكر للنصح جداً جداً جداً ..


----------



## geegoo (11 أكتوبر 2013)

zama قال:


> لكن ليه الاديان مليئة بالاساطير و التركيك أمثال قصص العهد القديم مثل يونان و الحوت مثلاُ ، و قصة
> 
> عذابات جهنم و سفر الرؤيا المتناقض ، لأنه قال ما لم تراه عين و يوحنا بيشاهد النعيم ، وغيره من التناقضات ؟؟


سؤالك مركب يا غالي و محتاج كلام كتير 
خلينا بس بعد اذنك نمشي خطوة خطوة 
لأن القفز من تساؤل لآخر مش هيخدمنا في الوصول لنتيجة 
أعتقد اننا المهم الأول نتفق ان ربنا موجود
صح و لا رأيك ايه ؟


----------



## zama (11 أكتوبر 2013)

> *سؤالك: هل الله موجود؟ وكيف؟
> هذا سؤال يطرحه الملحدين.. ودائماً يقولون بعدها: (أنتم يا مؤمنين أدعيتم وجود الله لذلك عليكم أنتم أن تثبتوا وجوده لا أن نثبت نحن عدم وجوده لأن البينة على من أدعى)
> 
> أستغرب كيف للملحدين أن يطرحوا هذه الأسئلة وهم الذين يدعون العلم!!!*


 
الملحدين لم يدعوا عدم وجود الله ، بل هو شئ مقتبس من اساطير و حكاياات الاديان ، بالتالي المؤمنين الحق يقولوا و يلوحوا بوجود الله فعليهم الإثبات ..



> *على الرغم أن فكرة الله هي فكرة وجودية، غيبية، فلسفية، إيمانية، روحية، سماوية...
> لكنها ليست مسألة علمية على الأطلاق!*


 
فكرة فلسفية فكرية اوك ، لكن تبقي حقيقة مؤكدة ملموسة لأ ..



> *فلا يمكن أن آتي بورقة وقلم وأطرح وأجمع الأرقام والمعادلات الحسابية ثم أنتهي وأقول: أنظروا.. الهل موجود!! هذا هو الحل!
> 
> هذه مهزلة!..*


 
الدقة ليست مهزلة ..



> *يقول إسحاق نيوتن بعد أن أكتشف نظرية الجاذبية وقوانين حركة الكواكب: (الجاذبية تشرح حركة الكواكب لكنها لا تشرح من حرك الكواكب. فالله يحكم كل شيء ويعرف كل ما هو موجود أو يمكن فعله)*


 
مبدئياً : لا اعلم بمن قال هذه العبارة ..

ثانياً : الدين عادة يلعب علي فلسفة الكلمة ..

ثالثاً : لو كنت متعمق بتلك العلم لجاوبت بسبب الحركة ، المقولة غير مقبولة كما هي ، العلم ليس عاجز ..



> *كيف تحولت المادية الغير حية إلى مادة حية؟ أي كيف تحولت المادة إلى خلية حية تتحرك منذ بدء الزمان؟*


 
سؤال خاطئ ..

لا يمكن ان يكون الجماد ((المادة الغير حية )) تتحول لمادة حية ، بل هي بالأصل مادة حية تتغير في شكلها بتحولها ..



> *كيف جاءت الأعصاب والعضلات وكونت تلك الأنسجة في المخلوقات إن كنا جميعاً قادمين من خلية بكتيرية لا حول ولا قوة؟*


 
بالتطور ..

التطور عملية معقدة و تحدث بمرور الزمن الطوييييييييل ..

لا مادة ضارة بالأصل ، بل تأتي ضرر الجراثيم من عدم تألفها مع الأخري ، بدليل أنهم يأخذوا الأمصال ..



> *كيف تحولت الأسماك ذات الخياشيم إلى قوارض تملك رئتين؟ علماً أن الإثنان تصميمها مختلف.*


 
ما الدليل لتلك الإدعاء ..

ليس كل إدعاء مُصدق ، حتي و لو كان من عالم ..

نحن نمتلك عقل ..



> *كيف جاء الحليب في ثديي الأم؟ علماً بأن أسلافها الأسماك لا تملك أثداء أساساً؟*


 
الطبيب يُجيب أفضل مني علي ذلك ، لأنها دراسته ..

ما الدليل أننا من اسماك جئنا ، مَنْ أدعي هذا ؟؟


----------



## zama (11 أكتوبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> سؤالك مركب يا غالي و محتاج كلام كتير
> خلينا بس بعد اذنك نمشي خطوة خطوة
> لأن القفز من تساؤل لآخر مش هيخدمنا في الوصول لنتيجة
> أعتقد اننا المهم الأول نتفق ان ربنا موجود
> صح و لا رأيك ايه ؟


 
لأ مش موجود نتيجة قصص الكتاب المقدس الغير مصدقة ..


----------



## zama (11 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اخوتى وابنائى الاعزاء
> العالم فيه كثير من الاسرار اشياء
> يحتار امامها العقل ويقف عاجزا
> ما زالت الارض التى نعيش عليها فيها اسرار كثيرة
> ما بالك بالفضاء الخارجى سبحان الله


 
مُتشكر ..


----------



## geegoo (11 أكتوبر 2013)

zama قال:


> لأ مش موجود نتيجة قصص الكتاب المقدس الغير مصدقة ..


أنا سألت اذا كنت مؤمن بوجود الله و لا لأ 
ماقلتش اله الكتاب المقدس أو غيره 
ايه الرابط بين موضوع يناقش التطور و قصص الكتاب التي لا تصدقها ؟؟
حضرتك افترضت اني عايز أوصلك ان الله هو اله الكتاب المقدس ؟
و هل معني كده ان موضوع التطور مش هو العائق دلوقتي قدامك في مسالة وجود الله من عدمه ؟؟


----------



## چاكس (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*الى الاخ zama .. اول مرة اقابل ملحد مسيحى عربى .. بس لو انت وصلت للمرحلة اللى انا استشفتها من اسئلتك .. فبس احب اقولك بلاش تتكلم مع متدينين فى اله .. انت لن ترجع خطوة للخلف و هم ايضا .. لذلك كى تبقى العلاقة بينكم علاقة طيبة .. لا تبوح بكل ما بداخلك .. خد كلامهم و قول " تمام .. اوك .. الف شكر " .. 
فى حياتك كلها القادمة .. حاول ان تتأقلم ظاهريا ... هذا سينفعك .. فكر جيدا .. اذا وجدت اجابات لا يتقبلها عقلك .. فالزم الصمت .. تكلم مع نفسك .. تخيل اشخاصا و حاكيهم .. العب الدورين .. درر المتحدث و دور المستمع .. انا افعل ..

اذا كان الله موجود فهو لا يهمه ان تدركه او لا .. فهو بالتأكيد ( ان كان موجودا ) اكبر من ذلك بكثير .. فقط افعل الخير و تعايش مع الناس .. تكيف *


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2013)

اسأل البهائم فتعلمك ​


----------



## zama (11 أكتوبر 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *الى الاخ zama .. اول مرة اقابل ملحد مسيحى عربى .. بس لو انت وصلت للمرحلة اللى انا استشفتها من اسئلتك .. فبس احب اقولك بلاش تتكلم مع متدينين فى اله .. انت لن ترجع خطوة للخلف و هم ايضا .. لذلك كى تبقى العلاقة بينكم علاقة طيبة .. لا تبوح بكل ما بداخلك .. خد كلامهم و قول " تمام .. اوك .. الف شكر " .. *
> *فى حياتك كلها القادمة .. حاول ان تتأقلم ظاهريا ... هذا سينفعك .. فكر جيدا .. اذا وجدت اجابات لا يتقبلها عقلك .. فالزم الصمت .. تكلم مع نفسك .. تخيل اشخاصا و حاكيهم .. العب الدورين .. درر المتحدث و دور المستمع .. انا افعل ..*
> 
> *اذا كان الله موجود فهو لا يهمه ان تدركه او لا .. فهو بالتأكيد ( ان كان موجودا ) اكبر من ذلك بكثير .. فقط افعل الخير و تعايش مع الناس .. تكيف *


 


> *اذا كان الله موجود فهو لا يهمه ان تدركه او لا ..*


 
كيف ذلك ؟؟

انا بتحاور مع عقول ..

مُتشكر لنصيحتك جداً جداً ..


----------



## zama (11 أكتوبر 2013)

> أنا سألت اذا كنت مؤمن بوجود الله و لا لأ
> ماقلتش اله الكتاب المقدس أو غيره


 
انا مسيحي ، إله الكتاب هو الله طبقاً لمعتقدي ، التشكيك في الكتاب كبير ..

اول 30 درس في قسم الايمان المسيحي فيهم تساؤلاتي .. 



> و هل معني كده ان موضوع التطور مش هو العائق دلوقتي قدامك في مسالة وجود الله من عدمه ؟؟


 
التطور هو البديل لزعم المؤمنين بالخالق ، غير مؤكد وجوده ..


----------



## zama (11 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اسائل البهائم فتعلمك ​


 
مُتشكر لكن ملقيتش الجواب ، ضاعت مني 2/1 ساعة ..


----------



## zama (11 أكتوبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> الله قدير ورهيب وعجيب





مينا اميل كامل قال:


> قوة ايماني بهذا الامر بسيطة ولكن حقيقية
> 
> انا مريت بوقت كنت بقول فيه لو الله موجود
> يوريني نفسه
> ...


 
قلبت معاك سينما هههههههههههههههههه ..



> انهي صدفة وتطور اللي جاب الفيلم بعد ايام قليلة
> من سؤالي


 
دا قانون الجذب ..


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2013)

zama قال:


> مُتشكر لكن ملقيتش الجواب ، ضاعت مني 2/1 ساعة ..


 http://st-takla.org/pub_oldtest/Arabic-Old-Testament-Books/20-Job/Sefr-Ayoub-Chapter-12.html


----------



## zama (12 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> http://st-takla.org/pub_oldtest/Arabic-Old-Testament-Books/20-Job/Sefr-Ayoub-Chapter-12.htmlhttp://st-takla.org/pub_oldtest/Arabic-Old-Testament-Books/20-Job/Sefr-Ayoub-Chapter-12.htmlhttp://st-takla.org/pub_oldtest/Arabic-Old-Testament-Books/20-Job/Sefr-Ayoub-Chapter-12.html


 
مُتشكر ، قريته كويس ، زي العظة ..

تقريباً بالقراءة فهمت رسالتك زي العظة ..

أستأذنك كلمني لو تحب بدلاً من اللينكات ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]" مون " حبيبى أنا دخلت لك مخصوص ...*​​


zama قال:


> كلام يُحترم و معقول لكنه عاطفي ليس جازم البيان ..
> *انا مش لاقي ربنا *..


 *[FONT=&quot]ولماذا نُنحى العاطفة جانباً ؟... العلم فى حاجة الى عاطفة أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعاطفة فى حاجة الى إعمال العقل ....كلاهما لايستغنى عن الآخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأننا مُّيزنا عن سائر المخلوقات فى الكون بفضيلة العقل وغرائز طبيعية أنسانية على رأسها العاطفة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحرية الأختيار ....[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالرغم من أننى لا أعرفك بصفة شخصية ...إلا أنه تربطنى عاطفة تجاهك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا أعرف مصدرها أو تبريرها .... ربما حاجتك الى " صديق " تتحدث معه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحاجتى أنا أيضاً الى " إبن " أناقشه ...وآخد وأدى معاه [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]نأتى ( للسؤال الأعظم ) الذى يلوكه جميع الملاحدة ويوجهونه للمؤمنين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هو دليلك على وجود الله ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
الأجابة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: وما شأنك أنت بالدليل ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الدليل يطلبه المتخاصمون عند الإحتكام الى خلاف ما لحسمه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمؤمن ليس فى خلاف أو فى خصام مع المُلحد بل العكس هو القائم ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المؤمن يقول " عندى أيمان " ....شئ يخصنى ...فما شأنك أنت به ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإذا أتفق كلا المؤمن والمُلحد على مكارم الأخلاق والحرية فى الأختيار والقول ....الخ ألخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُصبح كلاهما على أرضية واحدة مُشتركة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يتبقى الأيمان بالحياة الأبدية ...المؤمن يرى أن هناك " حياة " قادمة أروع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المُلحد يرى أن " العدم " هو مصيره بالزوال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فنحن إذن أمام شخص يؤمن بحياة .... وآخر يؤمن بعدم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى نهاية الأمر سيتضح للجميع صحة أعتقادهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلو كان عدماً ....
فلم ولن يخسر المؤمن أى شئ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أما ولو كانت حياة .......[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فتُرى من الخاسر هنا ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## zama (12 أكتوبر 2013)

> *[FONT=&quot]ما هو دليلك على وجود الله ؟*​





> ​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> الأجابة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: وما شأنك أنت بالدليل ؟![/FONT]*​


 
مطلوب الدليل علي سبيل المعرفة بمكنون الجوهر لـ معتقد الاخر و الحوار و ليس فرض المعتقد ..



> *[FONT=&quot]لأننا مُّيزنا عن سائر المخلوقات فى الكون بفضيلة العقل وغرائز طبيعية أنسانية على رأسها العاطفة [/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]وحرية الأختيار ....[/FONT]*​


​اين هي حرية الاختيار في تحمل ذنب خطية آدم ، و جميل و معروف الفداء ..​[/FONT]


----------



## zama (12 أكتوبر 2013)

حرصاً علي تعب الجميع ، يُرجي غلق الموضوع ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2013)

zama قال:


> *مطلوب الدليل* علي سبيل المعرفة بمكنون الجوهر لـ معتقد الاخر و الحوار و ليس فرض المعتقد ..
> اين هي *حرية الاختيار *في تحمل ذنب خطية آدم ، و جميل و معروف الفداء ..​


 *[FONT=&quot]يُطلب الدليل على سبيل الحُكم بالأدانة أو بالعفو أو على سبيل الأستدلال بأحكام شرعية أو قانونية*​​ *[FONT=&quot] وليس على سبيل المعرفة ....المعرفة تأتى من التحصيل والتعلم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والذى يحاول " فرض " مُعتقده على الآخر يندرج تحت مُسمى البلطجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سواء كان مؤمن أو مُلحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والله جل علاه لا يفرض نفسه على أحد ...ولكنه يُعلن عن ذاته للمؤمنين به وغير المؤمنين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خطية آدم هى " خبر " يشرح لنا سبب الموت والأنفصال عن الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويُجيبنا على سؤال ( لماذا الموت ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم يُجيبك عن كيفية تلافى الموت الأنفصالى عن ذات الله والبُعد عنه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لذلك جاء الفداء كإعلان من الله عن قبول رجوع الإنسان إليه عن طريق الإيمان به[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كونك تقبل أو ترفض فتلك هى عين مشيئته الألهية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى أعطائك حرية الأختيار[/FONT]*​ 


zama قال:


> حرصاً علي تعب الجميع ، يُرجي غلق الموضوع ..


 *[FONT=&quot]لا أملك الا الإذعان لرغبتك والكف عن المزيد 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]تحياتى لك 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## geegoo (12 أكتوبر 2013)

zama قال:


> حرصاً علي تعب الجميع ، يُرجي غلق الموضوع ..


ليه بس ؟
حد زعلك يا غالي ؟ 
احنا بندردش ... يعني في اسوأ الفروض اعتبر الموضوع تنفيس عن اللي جواك و اللي مافيش فرص كتير تتكلم فيه 
و بعدين مافيش حد بيشارك غصب عنه
اللي بيشارك في موضوعك فده لأنه عايز يشاركك و عايز يتكلم معاك ..


----------



## peace_86 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*صديقي زاما ..
أنت ذكرت بعض النقاط وحابب أتناقش فيها معاك.
وأرجو ألا تغلق الموضوع .. بالعكس خلينا نتكلم ^_^
كلامك سيكون بداخل الإقتباس.*



> الملحدين لم يدعوا عدم وجود الله ، بل هو شئ مقتبس من اساطير و حكاياات الاديان ، بالتالي المؤمنين الحق يقولوا و يلوحوا بوجود الله فعليهم الإثبات ..


*الإيمان بالله موجود منذ الأزل. منذ عهد الإنسان الحجري الذي كان يلجأ إلى الله حينما كان يحاط بالوحوش والحيوانات المفترسة والكوارث الأرضية.
الله موجود منذ قديم الزمان قبل الديانات التي تسمى بالإبراهيمية.
والملحدون أيضاً لهم وجود أثناء عصور الإيمان لكن ليس دائماً وليس منذ الأزل.
حتى داوود الملك قال في إحدى مزاميره: (قال الجاهل في قلبه ليس إله)
بغض النظر عن كلمة جاهل.. لكن هذا دليل أن الملحدين كان لهم وجود بل وكانوا يعاضرون الأنبياء.

لكن السؤال هو: ما هو البديل الذي يقدمه الإلحاد حتى أترك الرب؟
الأخلاق؟ الدين يعلمني الأخلاق..
الحرية الشخصية؟ إلى أي مدى ستكون حريتي الشخصية؟ (هارجع لهذه النقطة في تعليقي القادم)
وهل المسيحية ترفض علي تقاليد وأحكام في حياتي الخاصة؟ هل يقول الكتاب المقدس تلبس كذا وتاكل كذا؟؟ 
الإجابة/ لا*



> فكرة فلسفية فكرية اوك ، لكن تبقي حقيقة مؤكدة ملموسة لأ ..


*المؤمن يعتبرها حقيقة وملموسة..
وهل الحقائق يجب أن تطرح أمام أعيننا حتى نصدقها؟ أبسط مثال: العقل الباطن.. هو موجود في أجسامنا.. لكننا لا نراه ولا يمكن أن نعتبره حقيقة ملموسة (بالنسبة لغير المتعلمين).
معلش أسألك سؤال شخصي.. هل انت حبيت بنت قبل كدة؟
إذا كانت إجابتك نعم فأنت لا يمكنك أن تشرح الحب وانعطافاته للناس اللي لم يجربوا الحب والغرام في حياتهم.
وإذا كانت الإجابة لا.. فصدقني أنك لم ولن تفهم تلك الأحاسيس والحقائق الملموسة عن الحب إلا لو جربتها أنت.
لعل الذي جاهل في الحب سيقول: ( ليه الناس اللي بتحب بتتعذب؟ أنا متأكد بأني ممكن أحب وأعيش سعيد من غير ماشوف ويلات الحب ولا ثانية في حياتي.)
هل يمكنك أن تقنع هذا الشخص بغير ذلك؟ قطعاً لا.
لذلك الله هو حقيقة ملموسة. لكن لن تشعر به إلا إن بحثت عنه ووجدته. وإن آمنت به سيضحك الملحدين عليك.. أنت ستفهمهم وهم لن يفهموك.*




> الدقة ليست مهزلة ..


*الدقة ليست مهزلة.. إنما أن اطرحت فكرة أن نأتي بورقة وقلم ونقول: هذا الله موجود .. أو هذا الله غير موجود.
قلت أن المسائل الروحية والسماوية لا تحل بهذه الطريقة.. هل يمكنك أن تفسر لي محبتك لوالدتك أو اخوك عن طريق العلم؟ هذا مسائل روحية متعلقة بوجداننا وليس للعلم مجال.
العلم مطلبو لكن ليس في كل شاردة وواردة.
وأرجوك لا يضحك عليك الملحدين بذلك.. هم أنفسهم ينقادون وراء عواطفهم وأفكارهم الشخصية وإن كانت عكس المنطق والعلم.*

أما تعليقك عن نظرية الجاذبية لنيوتن:


> مبدئياً : لا اعلم بمن قال هذه العبارة ..
> 
> ثانياً : الدين عادة يلعب علي فلسفة الكلمة ..
> 
> ثالثاً : لو كنت متعمق بتلك العلم لجاوبت بسبب الحركة ، المقولة غير مقبولة كما هي ، العلم ليس عاجز ..


*أنا كتبت بأن نيوتن هو القائل!!
ثانياً: الدين لا يلعب على الفلسفة الفكرية .. إنما نيوتن يقول رأيه وهو يعترف بوجود بالله وإلا كان بإمكانه أن يقول أن هناك قوة غير مرئية بدلاً من اعترافه بإله.
ثالثاً: العلم يفسر حركة الكوكاب وآلياتها ويشرحها .. لكن لا يستطيع الإجابة على: من الذي يحرك الكواكب بهذا المسار .. أو بالأحرى: ما الذي.. بلاش من.*



> لا يمكن ان يكون الجماد ((المادة الغير حية )) تتحول لمادة حية ، بل هي بالأصل مادة حية تتغير في شكلها بتحولها ..


*ياصديقي أنا أتكلم عن الخلية الأولى... كيف جاءت؟ العلم يقول أن الخلية الأولى البدائية جاءت قبل 3 بلايين السنة .. وعمر الأرض 4 بلايين سنة.
هناك فرق بليون سنة بين عمر الأرض وتكوين الخلية الأولى.. كيف جاءت إذن هذه الخلية؟
صدقني أنا ماعندي أي مشكلة مع نظرية التطور.. لكن من هو او ما هو العامل الأساسي لتطور.. الطفرات وحدها لا تكفي.. هناك عامل.. هناك الله.. وهذا رأيي.*



> التطور عملية معقدة و تحدث بمرور الزمن الطوييييييييل ..


*أنا مش معترض أساساً ولا عندي مشكلة مع التطور..
أنا أعترف وأصدق بجزء كبيييييييييييير منها.. لكن مش كلها
وأعرف أنها أخذت ملايين السنين (مش بلايين كما يقول الملحدين)*



> ما الدليل أننا من اسماك جئنا ، مَنْ أدعي هذا ؟؟


*كللللللللللللل النظريات اللي تنادي بالتطور الدارويني يقول هذا الشيء. كلهم بلا أي أستثناء من صغيرهم لكبيرهم
أنت مطلع على نظرية التطور .. المفروض تكون عارف هذا الشيء!! *

*أنتظر تعليقي القادم ..*

:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## peace_86 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*صديقي زاما.. أنت يمكن ماتعرفني أو ماتعرف أفكاري.
لكن أنا ماكنتش مسيحي. لا انا اتولدت في عائلة مش مسيحية 

وبعدها آمنت بالسيد المسيح لما كان عمري 21 سنة وطبعاً كان قرار صعب لأن ديني السابق يقطع رأس من يرتد عنه وبالذات في بلدي.. 
وكمان لأن ديني سابق أنا تعودت عليه من صغري ولما اكتشفت انه كله أكذوبة وأن شخصية مؤسسه تملؤها الشر وعدم القداسة عكس المسيح له كل المجد..

وكنت متوتر ومتردد فعلاً وقتها لأني كنت سابقاً مؤمناً بديني القديم واتبهدلت نفسياً.. 

المهم إني آمنت بالسيد المسيحي أنا لوحدي .. ولا زرت كنيسة ولا قابلت لا قسيس ولا خوري ولا كان متاح لي أني اقرا الكتاب المقدس ولا حتى أشوفه.. 

كان كله على النت ومن بعيد لبعيد. 

تعمدت في الكنيسة بعد سنتين لما سافرت لأوروبا وقعدت فيها ستة شهور وهذا كان في نهاية 2008 لما رجعت لبلدي كملت حياتي كـ مسيحي.. 

حتى في عام 2011 .. بقيت زيك بالضبط أتابع ريتشارد دوكنز ..

وأتابع الاخبار الإلحادية أول بأول وأشوف عن أصل البشر وأصل الكون والتطور الصغير والعظيم.. 

قلت ياااااااااااه ده كلام جميل!!.. تركت المسيحية من غير معاناة.. 

لأني بدأت أترك المسيحية شوي شوي.. حتى كان القرار سهل جداً عارف ليه؟ 

لأن المسيحية مافيهاش أخطاء حتى أنصدم بها ولا كان عندي أي نوع من العداء إتجاه السيد المسيح أو المسيحية بشكل عام.. لكن المسألة أنني صرت معجب بأفكار الملحدين. 

وعلى فكرة .. أنا سعيد جداً بهذا التحول.. لأني لولاه ماكنتش اليوم هأكلمك لأني مش هاكون عارف طريقة أفكارك.
طبعاً أنا بقيت ملحد ملحد .. ملحد رسمي يعني هههههه

لدرجة إني طلبت من الإدارة أن تزيل عضويتي المباركة أو إنها تحذفني تماماً وتلغيني ولا كأني موجود. والرسالة إلى اليوم موجودة عند روك..

المهم ..

بعدها اكتشفت الأخطاء والمبالغات في المسائل اللي تنادي به الإلحاد.. وقد لاحظت كمية الكره الغير مبرر إتجاه المسيحيين والإيمان المسيحي دون غيرها من الديانات والمعتقدات..


هذا الكلام انت مش هتحس به إلا لو رحت بلد يدعم الإلحاد زي بريطانيا وفرنسا وبعض دول أوروبا.

أنا قرأت خبر من فترة عن اقتحام فتيات عاريات في كنيسة في فرنسا أثناء قداس الأحد.
وقد كتبن على اجسادهن (الموت للبابا) وإساءات أخرى للبابا الكاثوليك,

فرنسا تدعم الإلحاد.. لن تشتكي الكنيسة ضد هؤلاء الفتيات.. لأنها حرية شخصية
(وأنا مع الحرية الشخصية قلباً وقالباً ومع حرية العري لكن في أماكنها الخاصة.. فقط للمعلومة)

لكن إعكس الآية.. قسيس قرر أن يذهب لنادي ليلي ليجلس ويتكلم مع الشباب ويبشرهم عن المسيح.

بدون أدنى تفكير.. سيتم طرده ودفع غرامة للسلطات..

أنا مع الحرية .. لكن ضد الإستهتار بمعتقدات الآخرين أمام الملأ والإقتحام الفكري..

حابب تستهزئ استهزئ في بيتكم .. مش جاي لعندي في الكنيسة!!

في بريطانيا ..

اذا كانت الBBC إللي هي BBC تقدم برامج إلحادية ليل نهار. .فما بالك بباقي القنوات الخاصة؟؟

وبعدين بي بي سي وغيرها من القنوات الحكومية بتمنع أي مواد مسيحية حتى لا يتهمها البعض بالإنحياز وحتى (تحترم) مشاعر اتباع الديانات الثانية.. 

لكنهم شطار جداً بنبذ المسيحية وشتمها ونقدها بشكل جارح وسلبي (احيانا يكون ايجابي) تحت مسمى حرية الرأي..

هناك استهتار كبير بهالموضوع ..

حتى كريسماس سموها إكسماس ...


سيبك من كل ده  !!..

في إحدى الدول التي تدعم الإلحاد ..
جاءوا بلافتة كبيرة جداً وعلقوها في عمود ووضعوها في وسط الشارع ومكتوب فيه:
(إلهك هو مثل أعضاءك التناسلية.. من حقك أن تفتخر فيه، وأن تستمتع فيه.. لكن لا تشهره أمام الجميع)

يا سلام!!!..
بأي منطق جاءوا بهذا التشبيه؟؟؟؟
لأ أنا من حقي أن أتكلم عن إلهي قدام الناس.. ما المشكلة؟
وبعدين يعني على أساس أن الملحدين ينادوا بتغطية الأعضاء التناسلية.. ما علينا.

نأتي لموضوع التطور .. وحتى لا أطيل أكثر من ذلك سأقولها باختصار.

اقترح علماء التطور أن التطور حقيقة..
لكن هناك مشكلة.. فآليات التطور تأخذ مدة طويلة جداً وهذا يعارض الدلائل المتوفرة لدينا التي تقول أن الأرض عمره بضعة ملايين سنة تنقص أو تزيد.. 
بمعنى: لو أن الإنسان كان أصله قرد .. فالقرود أصلها حيوانات قارضة والحيوانات القارضة جاءت من البحر إلى البر عن طريق الأسماك وكان بين تطور الأسماك والحيوانات القارضة مراحل عديدة.. أي ان السمكة أصبح لها رجلان ومن ثم صوابع وبعدها صعدت للبر .. 
أما السمكة فكانت سمكة أصغر والسمكة الأصغر كانت كائنات صغيرة بحجم قوقعة الحلزون.. وهذه القوقعة كانت بكتيريا تسبح بالماء.. نقطة

أنا مش هتكلم وأتفلسف.. فأنا على قد حالي.
لكن: من هو المسبب ومن له القوة العظمى ليحول المخلوق ويطوره.. 
وأنا ما عندي أي مشكلة مع نظرية التطور بتاتاً..
بالعكس أحسها منطقية في بعض الأحيان.. لكن مش في كلها
أكرر وأشدد .. مش في كلها.. أبداً مش في كلها ..

لا تقنعني رجاءاً بأنها تتطور مع نفسها وبنفسها.. إحنا مش كائنات فضائية.

وأخيراً أرجو منك زيارة هذه المدونة وقراءة المقال الآتي:
http://www.afak-gdeda.blogspot.com/#!http://afak-gdeda.blogspot.com/20t_6.html


:yaka: الله معك ..* :yaka:


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (15 أكتوبر 2013)

تعرفو ان من اقوي الدلائل علي وجود الله

حبيبي زاما

الحب والمشاعر والافكار

الجميلة اللي ظهرت في رسالة معايدته ليا

وتهنئته الرقيقة بعيد ميلادي

لهي اكبر دليل عا ان المشاعر والافكار اتية

من شخص شعر بها اولا وهو مصدرها

ولكان هذه المشاعر قد تنحرف في محورها عن

الاطار الادبي والروحي والاخلاقي

نظرا لفساد الطبيعة الذي لحقها

لكن خلاصة القول

ان مشاعر zama وغيره من الاعضاء المباركين

دليل قاطع عا وجود الله

وكلام زاما الجميل لهو دليل عا صلاح الله 

انا عارف انه سامعني دلوقتي

بأحلي قلب واعظم عقل خلقه له الله


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

تفضل اخى 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3521170&postcount=11


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أكتوبر 2013)

انا شايفة يازاما ان اللى انت بتمر فيه ده رغم صعوبته الا انه بركة مش لعنة 
انا شكرت ربنا انى مريت بالمرحلة ديه لان بسببها ايمانى بقا مؤسس على ارض ثابته اكتر من الاول 

سؤالك يعنى انك لازلت تبحث عن الله وديه نقطة كويسة جدا 

نرجع للتطور 
انت مشكلتك ان وجود التطور ينفى وجود الله ؟
وانا عايزة اسأل سؤال , مين اللى حط التناقض ده او المغالطة الفكرية ديه فى عقول الناس ؟ ريتشارد دوكنز نجم نجوم الالحاد , منفوخ على الفاضى , بس مش موضوعنا 
بس هو اللى حط الفكرة ديه فى عقل الناس 
وانا هسألك سؤال , لو انا عندى كمبيوتر وفهمت هو بيشتغل ازاى واتصنع ازاى والاجزاء اللى داخله فى تصنيعه , هل ده ينفى وجود صانع للكمبيوتر ؟ 
نفس الفكرة لو انا فهمت الحياة نشأت ازاى والخلية اتكونت من ايه هل ده ينفى وجود صانع عاقل وراء الاحداث ديه كلها 

الملحدين وخصوصا اللى زى دوكنز بيروجو للالحاد على انه قمة الذكاء والتحرر الفكرى 
وبيصورو دايما المؤمنين بأنهم اغبياء لمجرد انهم مؤمنين 
ماشى 
فكر فيها كده اى فكرة هى الاكثر سذاجة وصعبة التصديق منطقيا 
انى اقول ان التطور ممكن يكون حصل فعلا بشكل ما مع وجود قوة عاقلة ( الله ) وراء الاحداث وهو المسبب والمرتب ليها ؟
ولا انى اقول الحقيقة هى كانت كلها صدف وانتقاء وطفرات غير عاقلة منعرفش ليه الصدفة مشيت فى الاتجاه ده ومش اتجاه تانى ولا نعرف ايه اصل الحكاية ولا ايه منطقيتها ؟
ايهما اكثر منطقية ؟


----------



## تيمو (18 أكتوبر 2013)

> طلبي : انا مش عارف و مش قادر لكن جوايا الرغبة المرتعشة ، اني اصدق بوجود ربنا ، عندكم حل للمعضلة دي ، لأن خبر زي دا بيقول أن في كائنات تانية و حياة تانية ، يعني في تطور للخلية ، يعني نظرية التطور ، يعني نو خالق ، ازاي في اديان ؟؟ مش عارف دا غلط ولا صح ، شكراً ، سلام ..



إنتَ مشكلتك إنه ركبك مخلّعة من الأساس ولا أعرف سبباً يجعلك من الأساس تخوض بأمور لا علم لك فيها أو قليل المعرفة فيها. أنتَ كغيرك من المرددين والفرحيين والمبهورين بفكر الملحدين وكأنك يعني جبت الديب من ديلو ... مردد لأقاويل مثل: التطوّر أخد ملايين السنين. الغريب أنك صدقت التطوّر والذي لا دليل عليه سوى أنك أحببت أن تعتبر نفسك أذكى من غيرك من بقية الناس. سؤال: كيف جاءت الأعصاب. جوابك: بالتطوّر، التطوّر عملية طويلة ومعقدة !! بالذمة ده جواب واحد يبحث عن الحق أو أنه حتى جاد للوصول للمعرفة!؟ المتعمّق لنظرية التطوّر يعرف أنها لا تجيبك عن أي من الأسئلة التي تبحث أنتَ عنها بعيداً عن الدين. ومن ثم وبكل عدم دراية تقول: لا يمكن ان يكون الجماد ((المادة الغير حية )) تتحول لمادة حية ، بل هي بالأصل مادة حية تتغير في شكلها بتحولها .. ده جواب واحد فاهم وباحث ؟؟!! إذا أردت أن تخوض في نقاشات عليك أن تتثقف أولاً وتعلّم نفسك وتكون قد النقاش وتكون كرجل في الحوارات مش متل الطفل يردد ما يُقال له عن عدم دراية ودراسة ... ثقّف نفسك وعلّم نفسك وتقوّى (لا أعني بالرجولة إلّا موقف). ولا تكن فريسة سهلة لأياً كان![



> لأ مش موجود نتيجة قصص الكتاب المقدس الغير مصدقة ..



برافو ، تريدنا الآن أن نصفّق لك ونقول : واو شو جريء وفهمان وعبقري وذكي !؟ قصص الكتاب المقدسة أمتن من نظرياتك التي تؤمن فيها. كيف بدأ الكون: يعني شوية تفاعلات على شوية عناصر بيئية على شوية بهارات وملح ومخلل على شوية نار هادية وأوباااااااا بلّش العرض وبلّش ال آر إن آي يشتغل (شايف تفاهة التقديم هو تماماً مثل تفاهة أي من النظريات التي تسعى للإجابة عن أصل الحياة)


----------

